# AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz  FOR SALE



## JoeSamo

AMD Phenom II X4 965 Black Edition Deneb 3.4GHz 4 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Quad-Core Processor - Retail 


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819103727


I used it ONCE and decided I did not want it (Going for the I-7).  It retails for $189.00 at the moment (newegg)

Ill let it got for $145 USD (Ill pay for shipping anywhere in USA).

PM me or leave a message here.

It will be Shipping from Connecticut.

I Just made a HEATWARE.com alias..same name as my forum name.  Hope that helps !  Please comment or pm me with any questions you may have also.  I'm not sure if anyone else can check newegg invoice numbers but heres a pic of when I bought it from newegg   http://yfrog.com/e4invoicej

I did not overclock it in any way I just used it for one day to test out on my Asus m2n32-sli deluxe board.  It worked.  And then I decided I did not want it because like I stated above I want to go to Intel I-7 for my next build 
rather then this.  Thanks.


All Items outside box - http://yfrog.com/0qalloej
Bottom of Phenom - http://yfrog.com/08bottomaj
Factory Sealed Paste - http://yfrog.com/jbfactoryxj
Top of Phenom - http://yfrog.com/45topzqj
Everything in the box - http://yfrog.com/1xboxjtj

Not pictured
Instructions - They are in the box I just didn't take a picture.


If anyone wants to call me for questions please PM me for my telephone number.


----------



## Dystopia

Damn, my mobo only supports 95W. Great deal though.


----------



## JoeSamo

Yeah..im sad to let it go but i need the money towards the I-7!!


----------



## Dystopia

Dont be sad, be GLAD


----------



## JoeSamo

I will be once/If someone decides to take it off my  hands!!  Will be home soon and will post pictures of it then


----------



## ganzey

JoeSamo said:


> Could a moderator please delete this post.. *Not * the thread.  Forgot to just edit my post rather then add more posts-



you can delete posts. just click the little edit button at the bottom right of the post, then go to delete. i will delete this one after you delete the one you wanted gone


----------



## JoeSamo

Still looking for a buyer!


----------



## 2048Megabytes

Man I wish my motherboard supported it.  It will only support a Phenom II 945 Processor.  Why are you buying a Core i7 Processor?  What software are you using that the Phenom II 965 cannot handle?


----------



## mx344

You used it ONCE?!?!?!?! WTF thats a hell of a cpu, im confused, what made you  change your mind after one usage??


----------



## Shlouski

Im sorry i have a friend desperate for one, but unfortunatly we live half the world away from you, in spain lol.


----------



## JoeSamo

mx344 said:


> You used it ONCE?!?!?!?! WTF thats a hell of a cpu, im confused, what made you  change your mind after one usage??




I've always used AMD and last minute i have decided i WANT to try an I-7..


----------



## JoeSamo

Shlouski said:


> Im sorry i have a friend desperate for one, but unfortunatly we live half the world away from you, in spain lol.



if he pays for shipping and everything in USD he can have it lol


----------



## iurytx

WHY DIDNT I SEE THIS EARLIER!!!!!!!
i just bought a 955 for 165 like yesterday


----------



## lubo4444

iurytx said:


> WHY DIDNT I SEE THIS EARLIER!!!!!!!
> i just bought a 955 for 165 like yesterday



Well, you werent watching the sale section i guess.  It's ok 955 is good too.


----------



## JoeSamo

yeah..still on sale!  Cmon guys! support my I-7 build   my car broke down today so now im going to have to put it on hold lol...oh well thats life..


----------



## JoeSamo

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=872226

More proof that it works.  At the time of validation my 8800gts 320mb was sent to evga (which is why it says 8600) because it died thus why i have an 8800gts 512mb now.  The date on there is the last time I used it


----------



## JoeSamo

why does no one want this lol?..i mean now im starting to think im stuck with it and going to have to build a system with it...


----------



## hells3000

JoeSamo said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=872226
> 
> More proof that it works.  At the time of validation my 8800gts 320mb was sent to evga (which is why it says 8600) because it died thus why i have an 8800gts 512mb now.  The date on there is the last time I used it



Submitted by THEPOWAQUAD | Tue, 08 Dec 2009 23:08:24 +0100 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.52.2 

Nice date


----------



## JoeSamo

yeah thats when i last used it.  No need to sound like a jerk hells


----------



## karder

How low are you willing to go in price to have it off your hands asap?


----------



## 87dtna

hells3000 said:


> Submitted by THEPOWAQUAD | Tue, 08 Dec 2009 23:08:24 +0100 | Validated by CPU-Z 1.52.2
> 
> Nice date



If he's selling it what does it matter when the last time he used it was?  If it's not in a current running system I count that as a plus, because it will ship faster!

Bump for a sweet priced C3 stepping 965.  Karder this is a great bargain for you, a C3 965 for less than a 955!


----------



## G25r8cer

87dtna said:


> If he's selling it what does it matter when the last time he used it was?  If it's not in a current running system I count that as a plus, because it will ship faster!
> 
> Bump for a sweet priced C3 stepping 965.  Karder this is a great bargain for you, a C3 965 for less than a 955!



Def nice deal

Wish I could sell my 955 C2 and buy it but, I really dont need it


----------



## JoeSamo

yeah i took it out of my system on that day because i changed my mind.  It ran GREAT. I cleaned it up that day because I wasn't about to sell something dirty with heatsink paste on it.  I like to keep things neat and clean..

And about how low am i willing to go?  I mean its already pretty low...i dunno PM me an offer and ill decide on that maybe.


----------



## MacBook

87dtna said:


> If he's selling it what does it matter when the last time he used it was?  If it's not in a current running system I count that as a plus, because it will ship faster!
> 
> Bump for a sweet priced C3 stepping 965.  Karder this is a great bargain for you, a C3 965 for less than a 955!


The invoice he posted here said he bought it on 12/1/09, so I don't see how the CPU-Z screenshot showing 12/8/09 means anything...


----------



## karder

JoeSamo said:


> yeah i took it out of my system on that day because i changed my mind.  It ran GREAT. I cleaned it up that day because I wasn't about to sell something dirty with heatsink paste on it.  I like to keep things neat and clean..
> 
> And about how low am i willing to go?  I mean its already pretty low...i dunno PM me an offer and ill decide on that maybe.



Just sent you PM.


----------



## karder

JoeSamo: Disregard my PM, pressing for those extra few $$$ aint worth it. I will give you what you ask for. In all honesty, it is a good price 

PM me and we'll sort out the details.


----------



## JoeSamo

Thanks karder.  I'll be out of work at 5:00 PM EST.  I will PM you all the details you will need along with my phone number so you can call for questions/comments.  Talk to you very soon.


----------



## JoeSamo

Thanks karder. 


Item Sold.


----------



## karder

Product delivered. Very trustworthy dealer. Will do business with again, no hesitation.

Thanks Joe.


----------



## JoeSamo

thanks Karder.


----------

